# Two collars when walking from now on



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I had a real scare thos morning when Benny's prong collar broke at the hinge and flew all over the 3 mile path we were walking. I use the prong for these long walks and a flat buckle for training at the park, In the houe or side yard we train without a collar. Benny does not wear a colar in the house because of fear of it getting caught when he plays with Annie,
Today when the collar broke we were 2 miles from home and I had no phone. I did have a clicker and pocket full of treats. I put the leash around his neck as a make shift collar, which was not at all secure and just prayed we would not run into an aggresive dog, cats or he would not start trying to chase bicyclists or joggers. I just kept making my varying my pace, clicking and treating, trying to keep him interested and hoping he woud not pick up on my anxiety. He is slip out of the lead and chase a cat for about 10 yards intul it disappeared over a fence. I stopped myself from telling him "come" when I knew he was to distracted by the cat, but as soon as the cat was gone I called him and he came running over and I gave him lots of praise and a treat. We had to cross one busy street but he sat by me and kept up when the light changed. We made it home and I gave him his breakfast ( and out a shot of the Christmas Kahlua in my second cup of coffee)







I will never go out again without two collars or a collar and a back up harness and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

How very scary!!!

Hang on to every word of your story and sympathize greatly with what you went through!!

Good boy Benny!

Tanya


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How scary! Good for you to think fast with using the leash for a quick fix and to Benny for being such a good boy!!

I worry about our prongs vreaking loose and I worry that there might be a chance I don't get it connected right(hard to see thru all the fur) so I always have their Martingale's on them for back up!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

When I used to use a prong and when I use Bianca's Halti, I always have a regular buckle collar on her as well (holding her tags) and I use a short tab to connect them together. With the prong I hooked the tab (basically a thin short leather loop with a leash hook on the end) to the regular collar and then I clipped the leash around the loop of the tab as well as to the collar. The tab is long enough that it didn't interfere with using the training collar, but if the training collar came apart the leash would still be connect to the dog's regular collar via the tab.

Something like these would work well too:




















You'd just connect one end to the leash and the other end to the regular collar.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

You should always have a second collar on the dog when using a prong as they are known to come apart once in a while! i have had it happen twice with Baron! it is scarey!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

how does it come apart?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Prongs notoriously come apart. Usually, one of the prongs isn't completely in place, or they're bent just a bit from being stored, tossed around in the car, training bags, etc. If you use the same link to put the collar on and off every time, you can get metal fatigue in that spot as well. On many collars, there's a small plate that indicates to use the first prong to put it on and off, but if you do so consistently over time, you can get metal fatigue there, even with the very best quality collars. (Buying lower quality collars just increases your chances of this happening.). 

I put on a prong from the middle of the collar and alternate which prongs I use. But I've had them come apart on me a couple of times, even knowing this and being super careful. It's just the nature of the beast. 

But flat collars that click together (not buckle collars) fail too. The plastic gets fatigued. "Good Dog" collars (which are basically plastic prong collars) will do so too. Usually, the links don't fall into place. They look like they're in place, but they don't click completely into place. 

I don't ever use a training collar without a back-up. Well, I will a martingale, but that's it. 

I use this lead and attach one end to the flat collar and one to the training collar. This way, if either collar fails, I still have my lead attached to my dog.


----------



## Sawyer498 (Jul 6, 2009)

My dog snapped a choke collar a couple of weeks ago and almost gave me a heart attack. 

I guess maybe it snapped because of the cold we have been having and the links in the chain maybe getting twisted or something, not really sure. 

Anyway, my dog started trotting ahead and I stopped for a second to say good bye to someone as we walked down their driveway and I felt the chain get tight and tear in half like a piece of paper. I looked down and he was still walking and the lead was still in my hand. I started to walk behind him in a fast pace (without alerting him) and when he turned to me I said, "Good Boy!!" to throw him off as I was lunging for his collar. 

Scary thing indeed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Also wanted to add, they do make a "quick release" prong collar which makes it less likely for the prongs to separate unexpectedly. It has a release in the chain part of the collar which you use to put the collar on and off instead of using the prong links to remove the collar, meaning the prong links don't get loose over time.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

hrm, wow... we don't use the same prong all the time so i never thought about it... but that has to be a scare! i always make sure its pretty secure in place... but definitely a good thing to know!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah, that's scary. Otto snapped his first prong when he stopped to scratch his neck. It was puppy size and had the little rubber tips. He sat when I said so, I put it back together but ever since then he's worn 2 collars with 2 leashes. He broke a different prong collar, shattered it beyond use. Now he's working on Luther's old prong and wearing LUther's thick leather buckle collar. Luther's stuff seems to work for him!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineAlso wanted to add, they do make a "quick release" prong collar which makes it less likely for the prongs to separate unexpectedly. It has a release in the chain part of the collar which you use to put the collar on and off instead of using the prong links to remove the collar, meaning the prong links don't get loose over time.


I have a Herm Sprenger quick release prong and it's actually my worst prong collar as far as popping apart. The quick release sometimes releases on its own, lol. Also, the quick release on my previous collar broke. The prong links on this HS collar are much more loose than my Top Paws prong (the links themselves come apart much easier, which is nice on my hands but bad for security).

The easiest backup is to just get a cheap, strong choke collar like a Fursaver or a nylon rope slip collar and clip that to the leash with the prong. If the prong breaks, you still have the dog and your prong collar attached to the leash.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Hmmm. That explains it Lies. All of my prongs are HS. 

I bought a quick release, tried it once and just didn't trust it. It's been sitting in a bowl on my book shelf (where I tossed it) ever since. I rather forgot about the darn thing.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah to be honest I was not impressed. I had a Top Paws large (with a few links removed for better fit) prong from the pet store (at least I think that's the brand). It has the smooth, rounded tips. The links are VERY hard for me to open/close, plus I've run into some "purists" than insist I only use genuine Herm Sprenger. So, I got a Herm Sprenger in the same size that had the quick release, but honestly I wouldn't even need the quick release, the prongs are SO much easier to undo/pinch. Also the quick release on the HS collar has popped open on it's own. The collar cost me $30 and that is basically cost since I buy supplies from a friend.

I also have the Top Paws medium (with a few links added) from the pet store. That one had a quick release that broke, so I hammered the broken pieces off and still use this collar with a strong "quick link". These prongs are much easier to pinch since they are smaller/thinner but I prefer using the quick link because I don't want to "stretch" the prongs and make them come apart. Other than the quick release on this collar breaking, I've never had the prongs come apart or the quick release separate. 









This is what I do if I'm worried a prong will break....use a choke collar (that is large enough so it won't start choking if the dog is corrected on the prong) and clip it to the same leash:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have the HS quick release, and have had it release a couple of times, (ya just have to touch the release and it flies) 

I don't use a prong that much anymore, but if I do, I normally throw on a flat buckle as well with a pull tab..just in case


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I never had the prong come apart on its own after I switched to the Quick Release with my terrier... However that was a long time ago (I stopped using prongs 6-7 years ago) so they might be making them differently now.









The first time the prong fell apart was the scariest... I was taking my terrier to training class and it fell off in the middle of a busy parking lot! Luckily I was able to grab him before he knew he was off leash, because he did not have a good recall yet.

I tried using a nylon slip at first but it kept getting under the prongs and getting in the way, so I did the thing with the tab instead.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

So what prong do you recommend? I was gonna get the HS quick release for Bo but now I don't think I should.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They can all come apart. In my experience, if you go with the quick release I would break off the snap it comes with and put on something better.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

It was the Top Paw Medium with the quick releast that came apart on us today. The quick release broke. I had heard the HS was better but now I think they all have the same issue and the only safe thing to do is have the leash attached to two collars and train a real good recall. We are still working on recall and Benny is getting much better. I am thankful we did not have any major distrations during this mornings adventure. Benny did not seem to realize how much freedom he had, and how little control I had with just the leash around his neck those 2 miles. I think it helps that we do so much training in the house and side yard without leash. Today he must have thought " Mom is going fast, now slow, now skipping, making funny sounds, giving me lots of treats. Mom is way more interesting than usual today, more interesting than that jogger, kid on rollerblades, that little dog and the street cleaner All I have to do is stay close!" Then after we got home he thought " Wonder why Mom seems more tired than usual!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

I have used a Top Paw in the past, and it has come apart. I have used a carabiner to connect the prong collar dead ring to my dog's regular collar.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineI'm pretty sure I never had the prong come apart on its own after I switched to the Quick Release with my terrier...


Me either.....

I use this one.

http://www.dogsportgear.com/Quick_Release_Dog_Prong_Collar.htm


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: I put on a prong from the middle of the collar and alternate which prongs I use. But I've had them come apart on me a couple of times, even knowing this and being super careful. It's just the nature of the beast.


Really your suppose to take it on and off from the link that attaches to the metal plate, always.. Hence the reason "most" of the herm springers have printed on the plate "open".. (on the collars that weren't printed w/open, I think they say springer or herm w/have them put finger nail polish to mark).. We teach only in an emergency do you take it apart any where else.. We also teach that you have to inspect the collar over time because the prongs can get bent from being stepped on, etc.. and if you feel the link is too loose to replace it..

What we've found over the years when collars have popped off is they weren't connected correctly or they weren't taken on and off properly or the people didn't know one of the links were bent..

This is another reason people really do need to know how to use the collar correctly.. 

With all that being said... It is always a good idea to have a back up collar on the dog just in case..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

After having Babsy slip her flat collar in a busy parking lot when she was a puppy, I have been terrified of losing a dog to traffic. 

Since then, I had a surgery for carpul tunnel and drop things. I drop leashes. I have trained my dogs to turn and come back to me when they feel the leash drop. They all do this. 

I also do not connect the leash to the flat collar -- well most of the time. Sometimes that is all that I have on the dog, but usually I put a martingale for walking and a collar for tags when I leave home. That way, if I have an equipment failure, my dog at least still has a collar on. If I were using a prong, I would do the same so that the dog had a collar and tags even if the prong failed. 

I have seen people use two leads, but felt that would be hard for me to manage. Also, head collars, haltis anyways should always be connected to a flat collar because they will slip off the dog too. 

I am glad that your dog was ok, and he did not get injured from this. It is scary.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I always tell club members that they must have a second collar on their dog when they are using a prong. We tell people in our classes too. 

This is my preferred prong collar. I have not had problems with this collar coming apart or bending.
http://www.hallmarkk9.com/hermsprengercurogan325mmprong.aspx


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I've never had a prong come apart on me. Well, once, Keeta bolted and got into a scuffle with another club dog and her collar came off in the scuffle - probably a good thing. 

I use the regular HS prong, and as Leesa mentioned, use the tab area to put it on and off (well, mostly, I sometimes cheat), and use the quick release like the one KathyW linked (the exact same one). When I use the quick release, I always give the collar a little test pull to see if it will come apart. Just checking to make sure that it is indeed secure. Never had that one come apart so far.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

My HS has never come apart either. I do have a back up prong that isn't a HS and that one has come apart on me. 

Either way, I always have the lead attached to both the prong and a back up collar on both my dogs when they are wearing their prongs just in case.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've never had a prong brake before, thank goodness, but that would be scary. 

I know when I use to use choke chains with Cody when he was under a year it broke. We were at the beach with Cody at 4 months and his choke just broke in two. Very scary when it happened. Another thing that happened, when Cody was 8 months I tried the halti collar, which I've never used since, and he got out of it and chased a terrier down the street...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My first prong break experience was because my uncle did not have the collar fitted correctly. This was when I was younger, before I even knew about prongs or how to use them. We were walking his dog, she lunged, and the collar came apart. He had it fitted WAY too large/loose, so I think that the prongs do not lay correctly or press into the fur correctly when it's that loose. 

Second experience was with the non-HS prong collar with the quick release, and the quick release broke. Didn't just come open, but it actually broke. That's when I removed it completely and put a "quick link" on the collar instead. Since then it's never come apart.

Third experience was the genuine Herm Sprenger collar, the quick release popped open. It did not break. I regret getting this collar, but it now fits much better than my regular one without any quick release, so I just make sure it's snapped and also put on a fursaver if there would be a problem with the collar coming apart. It hasn't happened again since.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark's prong broke last week too!!!

I was walking down the main road (VERY BUSY - almost like a highway) when it just "fell off". I told him to stay (which he did - we were no more than a foot from the road with high traffic from the holiday shoppers).

I immediately hooked his leash to his regular buckled leather collar and headed home.

He is a puller so I need something to help with that, I purchased a halti type harness: https://www.premier.com/store/Products.aspx?cid=1&pid=6 and I couldn't be happier with it. Have had it for a week or so now and I LOVED it. We have squirrel tested it too, he pulled, I stopped, he stopped! LOVE IT! No much engery is needed, it is WAY better than the prong, because he would just keep pulling, like it didn't bother him. With this harness, he can't move, it throws him off balance so he stops, it's great. 

ETA: His prong was extremely snug too, not loose at all. I have use a prong on our 12.5 year old girl and never had any issues, I had it fitted correctly, just came apart. Scary.


----------

